# Super Promo !!



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2011)

"Wine cellar HD" passe de 12,99 à 11,99 !!...Quel effort !


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2011)

En effet. En plus, je n'aime pas le vin, raison de plus pour ne pas béficier de ce tarif extrêmement agressif.


----------

